# Powder and loads?



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well it looks like I drew a south eastern ml. I was wondering what kind of bullet and powder charges I should use for distance and knock down power. I dont know a whole lot about ML because I only hunt archery. This year my old man talked me into hunting with him. 

Anyways I shoot a KNIGHT 50 cal. d.i.s.c extreme. With a bushnell trophy red dot scope. 

I dont like the red dot because it is to big once it is at 50 to 75 yards and only gets bigger the further the distance. What is a good scope to switch to? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Try 110 gr of Blackhorn 209 and 250 gr Barnes TMZ. I get 2100 fps and 1.5" groups in my TC Encore and my sons Knight MK85 shoots that combo almost as good.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Many people will tell you differnent but I like powerbelts. I shoot 100 grns of trippleseven(two pellets) and 245 grn powerbelt arrow tip. I killed a 4X6 last year at 100 yards with my Omega and this combo. He never took a step...


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Lion Hunter,

I tried going the scope route and found that with my Burris and a friends Sightron, the crosshairs cover too much of the target. I shoot a lot at paper and this was really frustrating to me.

I went to a William's Peep sight and the problem went away. You aren't getting any magnification any way, may as well use a fine beaded peep. This is my feelings anyways. A different friend did the same thing and he has had terrific results as well.

For loads, try 100 grains of loose 777 powder and any 300 grain Sabot and see how she does. My Knight loves that load with just about anything in the 300 grain range. My favorite is the 290 Barnes Spitfire with the 300 Grain MZ Expander and the 300 Grain Hornady SST following a close second. 

Good luck this fall.

Firehawk


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

No matter what your going to have to find a load that works for your particular gun regardless if you have a friend/relative who shoots the exact same gun. The old smokepoles are like women one may like chocolates & the next wants roses.

I used to shoot Powerbelt Bullets and powder pellets mainly due to convience. I now shoot a 250 grain Hornady XTP, 90 grains of 777 powder & a Harvester crushed rib sabot. With the loose powder I have noticed my groups are tighter. 

This year I want to try the Hornady SST bullets with the low drag sabots & the Shockey's Gold powder. If it improves my groupings & speeds up the clean-up time I'll give it a go.

Good luck with your hunt & have fun at the range finding the righ load.

*()*


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Lion Hunter........ I would lose the red dot and shoot either a peep or open sights.... Due to state law you can only use a one power scope which is about worthless......As far as loads ML's can be picky...spend alot of time at the range and find out  which powder slug combo works the best for your gun ..... make sure you shoot the same combo for 6 or 8 rounds so you can see how it shoots after fouling...... Ive shot hundreds of different combos over the last 20 years(I started out with a 54cal hawken shooting round balls) Now I shoot a thompson omega and have found the best combo for it is 100 grains of 777 and a 240 grain xtp sabot. I have shot 6 deer with that combo and have never had one go more than 50 feet. most have dropped in there tracks.......


----------

